

Amazon Stock Goes up 20% or over $7 billion after hours - jakewolf
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=AMZN

======
joez
This was probably a blip. I don't see it now. There is low volume available
after hours and one transaction can cause it to spike. That or sometimes Yahoo
Finance just bugs out.

